# Celebs?



## JamestheDoc (May 24, 2008)

I've noticed a few fuax accounts of celeberties on the site, a number of them are trolls or fur-haters, or just spam the site with repetitive comments or shouts.  That and a few are just people who apparently like making fake celeberty FA accounts and posting comments everywhere.  They don't really contribute to the site and are kind of annoying.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tomcruise/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stephenhawking/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jeremyclarkson/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thepope/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mattdamon/

What do you think?


----------



## lobosabio (May 24, 2008)

You have just witness the phenomenon known as the "plz account".


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 24, 2008)

"Plz account?"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2008)

That's pretty humorous.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 25, 2008)

lawl at the User being TheStig on Clarkson's page.

I think they're quite amusing to wallow through.
What ever happened to Rachael Ray?


----------



## Dyluck (May 25, 2008)

Celebrities aren't real people anyways.


----------



## TehSean (May 26, 2008)

I think you should donate money to FA. It would give them the money necessary to worry less about financing the website and more time to follow up on your police reports.


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 26, 2008)

Not really reporting, just noting something here... *puts on badge and grabs handcuffs*

Okay, maybe there's a little police reporting...


----------



## Dragoneer (May 26, 2008)

Our philosophy on this has been that so long as people aren't trolling or causing problems with their secondary accounts we allow them. However, for those who decide to troll, flame or act up... the secondary (and any other secondaries) will generally be closed down, and depending on the reasons for closure we may take action on your primary account as well.


----------



## Wovstah (May 26, 2008)

*nods softly* 
You know, I find it chuckle worthy.  It's like every time Jennifer Lopez appears on the Weather Channel...


----------



## Armaetus (May 26, 2008)

I still think those accounts should be deleted for wasting bandwidth, assuming Drago cares about how much he's shelling out for the bandwidth used for FA..


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 26, 2008)

The bandwidth thing is what got to me, seeing those empty accounts with no submissions bothers me, but most of them (fake celeb account users) don't really cause trouble, they just... kinda... are there...


----------



## Wovstah (May 26, 2008)

Mm - that I did not think about, but you guys are right about the bandwidth.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (May 26, 2008)

O....kay then.  *pokes the celeb-troll thingies with a stick*

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chucknorris Well at least this one's banned.

Personally I don't care either way, but the amount of bandwidth usage from these trools I'd imagine so infinitesimal that banning them for THAT would be a complete waste of time.


----------



## Armaetus (May 27, 2008)

They should be deleted for being useless and unproductive towards the site (IE no submissions, commenting others works, etc)


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, they don't really do much other than add a little more humor to things.  It's kind of quirky, but in regards to the art of the site, and the fact the site is based around art, they don't really contribute much of anything.


----------



## Armaetus (May 27, 2008)

Still, it's as useless as another dog's feces on your lawn.


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 27, 2008)

Well said.


----------



## Armaetus (May 28, 2008)

I'd be ashamed if these useless accounts continue to persist many months from now...


----------



## TehSean (May 29, 2008)

If nobody is actually using the accounts, then nobody is producing site traffic and no bandwidth from the website is taken. 
By linking the accounts, you are in part to blame for the bandwidth they are consuming.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> They should be deleted for being useless and unproductive towards the site (IE no submissions, commenting others works, etc)


You are aware of how many users just create an account just to look at the porn right? :?


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2008)

People should come up with a more original username than some lame celeb or well known person in the world, weither dead or alive.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> People should come up with a more original username than some lame celeb or well known person in the world, weither dead or alive.



So people should just have lame usernames.


----------



## Magica (May 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> People should come up with a more original username than some lame celeb or well known person in the world, weither dead or alive.



I share my name with an actress. So you're saying that I can't use my name as a username because it's also the name of an actress?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 29, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> I share my name with an actress. So you're saying that I can't use my name as a username because it's also the name of an actress?



Yes, because having a famous name automatically makes you lame.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2008)

stephen hawking... wow.


eh well FA forums are actually fairly well kept as far as the "troll" problem goes. 

however, fake celebrities seems to be another thing indeed. 0_0


----------



## Dragoneer (May 29, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> however, fake celebrities seems to be another thing indeed. 0_0


I'm debating whether or not the fake celebrities could be considered an "identity theft" or "harassment" issue. In the past, other users have created the names of certain artists (e.g. Dark Natasha) and posed as being them, even as spoof. We ranked that up there as identity theft, given the that the users are posing to be somebody they are not.

While we recognize that the celebrity accounts are made for gags, they're almost getting a little out of control.


----------



## Stratelier (May 30, 2008)

> (e.g. Dark Natasha)


Speaking of DarkNatasha, have you guys had to deal with Stacey at some point?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 30, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Speaking of DarkNatasha, have you guys had to deal with Stacey at some point?


Take one guess who stole Dark Natasha's name?  And Goldenwolf. And... I've got like a list. A huge list.

In fact, I've gone so far to report her to Comcast for identity theft. Comcast basically said identity theft is not against the Comcast Terms of Service UNLESS there are monetary damages. I even provided logs to Comcast proving it. They didn't care. Again, Comcast said "we don't care". Stealing people's identities and pretending to be other people **IS NOT** against Comcast's Terms of Service unless that person does them monetary damage. . I even attempted to escalate the issue, spoke to members of Comcast corporate who all but confirmed that; they wouldn't address the issue directly and wouldn't give me an answer.

Apparently unless you're a Nigerian Comcast doesn't give a rat's ass if you steal people's identity, pose as them, etc. 

This will probably be the most un-admin thing I could ever say, but somebody needs to bitchslap Stacey and toss her off a bridge. Or something. I don't know.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Again, Comcast said "we don't care". Stealing people's identities and pretending to be other people **IS NOT** against Comcast's Terms of Service unless that person does them monetary damage.




hehehehehehe, ohhhhhhh
*big grin on face, ears stick way up*


ahh the inter-web how you are my little little dirty whore....

but there will be no trouble on this site... I promise!!

have you gotten a good look at the admin? thats one tough sonofabitsch f@&%er.... and I have heard wayyyy to many recipes for Hasenfeffer being passed around here!


----------



## Stratelier (May 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Take one guess who stole Dark Natasha's name?  And Goldenwolf. And... I've got like a list. A huge list.


And Neondragon, and Snapesnogger.... as a staff member of the Fanart Central site I've seen (and banned) a few Stacey accounts too.  Not enough for a list, but then again, there are already enough users hunting her down.

Haven't seen any recent activity from her in months, but . . . .


----------



## LilDrakel (May 30, 2008)

lol i think they're just very obnoxious! and hysterically stupid. especially the Tom Cruise one! XD


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2008)

> Haven't seen any recent activity from her in months, but . . . .


...and now I have to take that back: We just caught Stacey impersonating Jiuge.  For over six months, too.  No wonder it was all quiet on the Stacey front....


----------



## CubbyNishka (Jun 6, 2008)

Escuse me I am new to this what is trolling  ? 

and those celebs are not the real thing I would not have thought hehe 
t would be cool to havesome one slightly famous but not too famous on here hehe I onlyreally just signed up so I haven't looked around yet  hehe 

who wants to guide me round 

 as for bandwidth and stuff I didn't know someone pays fur Fur affinity to be up here OUCh  I think maybe we should do a fundraiser event to help out and show our appreciation ?maybe ? only troubl is my money would be in squids (poundsterling)


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2008)

> Escuse me I am new to this what is trolling ?


Basically, troublemaking.


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 6, 2008)

I say, if the account is made and not used, it should be deleted just to clear up space. It may be funny, but does it contribute to the greater good? Think about it: (example) Someone makes an account posing as George W. Bush. Would it make sense to allow the account if A) the person starts acting like a tard (ie. makes fun of George on the profile, forums, etcetera.) or B) does nothing with it at all.

Frankly, if I were an admin, I wouldn't tolerate it. I'd allow it if the person actually contributes, and maybe provides an explanation for posing as a well known. Meh, I would have a low tolerance level. 

Though, it would be a lot of work to track these kinds of profiles. >.<


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 7, 2008)

Seeing the fake celeb usernames makes me want spit nasty comments on their pages for wasting bandwidth.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, seeing FA is an art site, I would think that users would be expected to contribute to some degree, even people who do nothing but watch and fave usually buy commissions to post...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2008)

I only have an account on FA forums. didn't see any point makeing one for FA itself as i can not draw thus would not have any submissions. Which to me would seem pretty pointless having such an account and not having submissions to put in said account. o.o


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 2, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I only have an account on FA forums. didn't see any point makeing one for FA itself as i can not draw thus would not have any submissions. Which to me would seem pretty pointless having such an account and not having submissions to put in said account. o.o



That's very logical.  Also, with the outages the site's been having, I know these basically useless profiles could be done without.  Or at least, I would think so, I don't know how a profile's toll on bandwidth would affect that, but seriously, wasted space. x__x


----------

